# Pellets



## knockmoreben (Nov 28, 2013)

Bear mountain pellets sponsorship, oh yes! Uk supplier you hear me cry? I need info if anybody has it! Lol :yahoo:


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Ben.  I am not sure if you are asking if we know of a supplier or are you saying you are trying to/ want to become a supplier? One thing I do hate is an unanswered question.  I feel like we have let someone down.  I guess we can't answer them all; I don't mind saying I don't know, but I do feel we should try to help.  So I guess I'm as dumb as a bag of rocks but if you tell me what you are looking for I'll certainly help you look.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## knockmoreben (Dec 2, 2013)

Danny,

No Danny defo don't want to become a supplier, but I was finding it hard to get a supplier in uk but got it sorted thanks to SMFUK.  It usually costs more than the pellets to get them over to ireland but what do you do?! Worth it I suppose.

Anyway thanks for the concern

Keep smoking


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Ben.  Glad it is sorted.  Would you mind sharing the supplier you found?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

